# Petco Baby Betta Questions? -Bloated and larger tank--



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

I got a Petco "Baby" Betta a few days ago. He/she is a great and has a voracious appetite. And he measures at about 2 inches. Well, he is bloated now. *What can I do for him?* I am going to fast him for a couple of days. I also was thinking some Aquarium Salt wouldn't hurt.


*Also, would he be fine in a this tank?*

5 gallon Aquarium
Bare Bottom 
Elite Heater 25 Watt
Tetra 10i Whisper Internal Power Filter with Filter Floss (I am planning on putting panty hose over the intake part.)
Fake Silk Plants
Multicolored Stone Cave

I am worried about the size of it.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

The tank is good.  To help with the bloating, you can put 1 tsp of epsom salt per gallon in and try feeding frozen brine shrimp.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

Sounds like a lovely home! 

It also begs the question: why is he bloated? Are you overfeeding? 

Just curious, mine mostly run in the vicinity of 2 inches (or a bit more), but they are definitely not babies though. How is yours a baby? :-D

BTW, the betta in your avatar Rose is gorgeous!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

AQ salt can actually cause bloating to become worse- definitely as recommended, Epsom Salt.

I personally would fast for a day or two first, otherwise it's what was said- 1 tsp per gallon, daily 100% water changes, and shouldn't take more then a couple days.

If they are labeled as "baby bettas" and are small- they can be tricky. 2 inches is actually quite big so you may not have one of the true "baby bettas".. or one that had grown quite larger then the siblings. The babies tend to need a little more care, especially when it comes to food- very small meals multiple times a day is ideal to prevent bloating. Live foods and special baby foods like bbs is ideal for true babies. Is there a way to get a picture up of him/her? 

Sadly, some of those babies are too small for the average keeper because their needs demand more then the older ones. I would look into getting live/baby foods for now.. New Life Spectrum has a baby formula, I believe it's called Growth Formula- it's good for the very young fish who need more protein and such.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Sakura8 said:


> The tank is good.  To help with the bloating, you can put 1 tsp of epsom salt per gallon in and try feeding frozen brine shrimp.


*Okay thank you!*




earthworm88 said:


> Sounds like a lovely home!
> 
> It also begs the question: why is he bloated? Are you overfeeding?
> 
> ...


*Thank you! I believe I am overfeeding him. I am use to my Jewel Fry. They eat and eat. I also believe he is very thing for a betta. I measure him again and he is about 1 in. to 1.2 inches.*



Myates said:


> AQ salt can actually cause bloating to become worse- definitely as recommended, Epsom Salt.
> 
> I personally would fast for a day or two first, otherwise it's what was said- 1 tsp per gallon, daily 100% water changes, and shouldn't take more then a couple days.
> 
> ...



Thank you! He was labled a "Baby" betta. I have been keeping bettas for about 3 to 4 years now. I thought I would give it a shot.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Well I added the Epsom salt. He has colored up, but still have floating problems. But I don't expect it to get 100% better in just a day.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, the booger is in the 5 gallon with some Epsom salt. He pooped a little and he isn't as bloated as he was. He is all over then tank, but he is his still having floating problems. But not as bad as he was. Pictures of him are coming soon!


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, he/she is getting better and better. Not as bloated as she/he was.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Another Update! The little guy has really gained some color. But he is still having floating problems. Should I try some Daphnia or just continue waiting it out?


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hi JadeBetta. I'm sorry no one has been replying to this thread! I'm glad to hear the little guy is doing so much better. For his floating problems, you may want to continue with the epsom salts, at least 1 tsp per gallon, for a while yet. You can try daphnia if you can find it, though. Otherwise baby brine shrimp or brine shrimp work fine too. However, if more than a month goes by and the floating doesn't get better, it could be a genetic problem that he'll always have.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

I would also recommend putting him in shallower tank during the treatment as well to eliminate the factors of water pressure or aggravation the swim bladder.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Sakura8 said:


> Hi JadeBetta. I'm sorry no one has been replying to this thread! I'm glad to hear the little guy is doing so much better. For his floating problems, you may want to continue with the epsom salts, at least 1 tsp per gallon, for a while yet. You can try daphnia if you can find it, though. Otherwise baby brine shrimp or brine shrimp work fine too. However, if more than a month goes by and the floating doesn't get better, it could be a genetic problem that he'll always have.


I am still doing that. The daphnia is what I use to help constipation. But I didn't know if I should try it on this little guy.



earthworm88 said:


> I would also recommend putting him in shallower tank during the treatment as well to eliminate the factors of water pressure or aggravation the swim bladder.


Well I thought about that. But he won't have a heater then.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

OMG! SORRY FOR THE DOUBLE POST. I WENT TO UNPLUG HIS PUMP FOR EASIER WATER CHANGES! I SAW THAT HE IS SWIMMING NORMALLY! I AM ABOUT TO CRY TEARS OF JOY!

Sorry for the caps lock. But I just wanted to show my excitement. :*D


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

LOL! That's truly good news! Well done to the both of you!


----------



## Thebettaqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

Ah. Baby bettas. I recently went to my Petco and discovered that they had a bunch of them. Sadly, I can't have one at the moment DX Anyway, Congrats! I'm glad to hear that he's doing better ;D


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you! I just fed him some Daphnia. He was starving. Omnomnom!

Forgot to mention. I only gave him a tiny amount or at least tried to. But he seems fine still.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

JadeBetta, I'm so happy to hear he is swimming normally! Hurray! Keep giving him daphnia if he'll eat it for at least a week to make sure his system stays flushed. I'm glad it is not genetic.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Congrats on the improvemet :-D


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, after he ate he isn't as bloated as the first time I fed him. I think the petstore didn't feed him. But he still has pretty good balance for a thin betta with a slight rounded belly after eating. *So only frozen foods for him?*


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Another quick update. I feed him some more Daphnia. Third times the charm. He has NO floating problems at all! I am very happy with this baby. But I am running out of Daphnia. xD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Maybe another day on daphnia, then try him again on regular foods. Feed just a little at a time to avoid bloating him. I'm really happy he's doing so much better. Good job, JadeBetta.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Here is the Baby Betta that was bloated!

Here he is! The link is a thread I posted of his pictures!


----------

